# Updating Confusion



## pestslent1 (Jan 8, 2019)

I am having a problem updating, it has happened before and I was helped in thread (https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/dolphin-alternative.68116/#post-405931). It is the same issue with pretty much the same programs. The steps outlined in the past thread no longer seem to solve it. I have updated on multiple occasions, originally I was running 12.0-BETA3 and have upgraded to 12.0-RELEASE-p1. I have updated the ran pkg update and pkg upgrade on multiple occasions and have had no issues up until yesterday. I followed the old thread and still could not repair the issue.


```
oot@vmbsd:/usr/home/pete # pkg upgrade
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up to date.
All repositories are up to date.
Checking for upgrades (26 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (26 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (2 conflicting)
  - samba47-4.7.12 conflicts with samba48-4.8.7 on /usr/local/lib/shared-modules/idmap/ldap.so
  - samba47-4.7.12 conflicts with samba48-4.8.7 on /usr/local/lib/shared-modules/idmap/ldap.so
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 7 package(s) will be affected (of 0 checked):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
        samba48-4.8.7
        handbrake-1.2.0
        emby-server-3.5.3.0
        xrdp-0.9.9,1

New packages to be INSTALLED:
        samba47: 4.7.12

Installed packages to be UPGRADED:
        libinput: 1.11.3 -> 1.11.3_1

Installed packages to be REINSTALLED:
        kio-extras-18.12.0 (options changed)

Number of packages to be removed: 4
Number of packages to be installed: 1
Number of packages to be upgraded: 1
Number of packages to be reinstalled: 1

The operation will free 138 MiB.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: n
```

samba, handbrake and xrdp are things I use daily.

I  have used both  # pkg install ... as well as  # make install, which I now know is a bad practice.
If this current issue cannot be repaired as it was in the past, can I some switch to all ports or all packages without starting from a fresh install?


----------



## humphrayLegare (Jan 8, 2019)

Im not sure if this could solve your problem but iheard it might be related to some corrption in your pkg cache.

sudo pkg clean
sudo rm -rf /var/db/pkg/*

after that try pkg again


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2019)

humphrayLegare said:


> ```
> sudo pkg clean
> sudo rm -rf /var/db/pkg/*
> ```


A `pkg clean -a` will remove everything from the cache. A `pkg clean` only removes outdated packages.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 8, 2019)

The devel/kio-extras port/package has a dependency on the default Samba version. The default Samba version is 4.7.



pestslent1 said:


> If this current issue cannot be repaired as it was in the past, can I some switch to all ports or all packages without starting from a fresh install?


Simplest solution is to use the default Samba version, which is 4.7 and continue using the standard packages.

Or set the default Samba version to 4.8 and build everything from ports (and/or set up your own repositories).


----------



## alexseitsinger (Jan 8, 2019)

SirDice said:


> and build everything from ports (and/or set up your own repositories).



If you aren't just using the defaults, I would suggest using ports-mgmt/poudriere or ports-mgmt/synth. They are very helpful in building your own binaries from ports. One should be used on a separate machine (ports-mgmt/poudriere), while the other should be used on the same machine (ports-mgmt/synth). If you do this, make sure that you re-install all your packages from this custom repository. If you don't, you might wind up with some unusual installation results (some packages get removed when you want them to stay, etc.).


----------



## pestslent1 (Jan 8, 2019)

Could someone maybe explain a few things:
With my above problem I figured I had nothing to loose so I ran:

portsnap fetch update && portupgrade -a -m BATCH=yes  

Then I ran:
pkg update
pkg upgrade

It did not complain at all and now everything appears to work.

(Maybe I forgot to run "portupgrade -a" before)

 Whenever I try to run "*make deinstall*", I get what appeared to be endless repatitions of "Switching to root credentials for 'install' target" in the terminal window. Is it stuck in a loop or actually doing something?

Thanks for all the help


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 8, 2019)

Don't mix ports and packages; that's a recipe for disaster and probably also what caused your initial problems. Either use the ports collection _or_ install binary packages. Don't do both.


----------

